# Pau sprains ankle



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

thought it needed its own thread.

still no details, but he wasn't able to put any weight on it, which is obviously not good. x-rays pending.


unbelievable...


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

x-rays negative.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

No Pau for the rest of the game the announcers said. My question is will there be Pau for the Rockets ?


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

23AJ said:


> No Pau for the rest of the game the announcers said. My question is will there be Pau for the Rockets ?


That's a good question. The way that the Rockets are playing, I sure hope that he can suit up. 

But what is going on here? Do players' ankles turn into paper mache once they sign a contract with the Lakers?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Not Another Injury Man.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

:brokenhea

I sure hope it's no big deal. Talk about bad timing.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well I hope the x-rays being negative part is as good as other stuff that comes out negative and you're relieved. This blows beyond description.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dominate24/7 said:


> That's a good question. The way that the Rockets are playing, I sure hope that he can suit up.
> 
> But what is going on here? Do players' ankles turn into paper mache once they sign a contract with the Lakers?


Just hope Pau wont be out for the season. But we really need Pau for this road trip.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Well I hope the x-rays being negative part is as good as other stuff that comes out negative and you're relieved. This blows beyond description.


It's a good sign in terms of bone fractures.

X-rays show mild, if any amounts of tissue damage. 

Thats why he will probably get an MRI in the next few days to rule out any tissue tearing.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

:gopray: No tear, please!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> It's a good sign in terms of bone fractures.
> 
> X-rays show mild, if any amounts of tissue damage.
> 
> Thats why he will probably get an MRI in the next few days to rule out any tissue tearing.


I think you mean ligament damage. That is, after all, what a sprain is.

I didn't see how he rolled it, but it was most likely an inversion sprain which puts 3 ligaments at risk. there's three grades of sprains, but there's no use speculating. we'll see tommorrow.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Silk D said:


> I think you mean ligament damage. That is, after all, what a sprain is.
> 
> I didn't see how he rolled it, but it was most likely an inversion sprain which puts 3 ligaments at risk. there's three grades of sprains, but there's no use speculating. we'll see tommorrow.


Bone, ligament, etc are technically all forms of connective tissues. 

X-Rays show no real tissue (as in lig, muscle, etc). Only bone tissues. It's done early just to ensure that if there is any bone damage, it could be set if possible. 

Sources: I went to school for Radiologic Technology. :biggrin:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Honestly I cannot belive how fragile these NBA players i mean damn . I bet (hope im wrong) Pau will be out for more then a couple games. They need to man up.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Bone, ligament, etc are technically all forms of connective tissues.
> 
> X-Rays show no real tissue (as in lig, muscle, etc). Only bone tissues. It's done early just to ensure that if there is any bone damage, it could be set if possible.
> 
> Sources: I went to school for Radiologic Technology. :biggrin:


No worries. I'm not an athletic trainer, but lets just say I'm in a related field. I praying that it's just a grade 1, but like I said, there's no use speculating


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Unique said:


> Honestly I cannot belive how fragile these NBA players i mean damn . I bet (hope im wrong) Pau will be out for more then a couple games. They need to man up.


You know I was thinking the same thing the other day....

I mean I remember the 80's, watching basketball with my dad. I mean injuries happened, but people played through them. And the seemed so more less common than they do now. I wish I knew what they are doing now to make these guys so injury prone.

Maybe God hates the Lakers?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> You know I was thinking the same thing the other day....
> 
> I mean I remember the 80's, watching basketball with my dad. I mean injuries happened, but people played through them. And the seemed so more less common than they do now. I wish I knew what they are doing now to make these guys so injury prone.
> 
> * Maybe God hates the Lakers?*


They just get paid too damn much. Why play when you can go home to your millions?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Geezus effing Christ


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Unique said:


> They just get paid too damn much. Why play when you can go home to your millions?


Hard to argue with that theory.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I really Pau will be back next game or so, We can drop few games in a row easily. I hope it's not that major.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

My theory is the new shoes theory I think playing most games with new shoes nowadays without breaking them in causes more harmful sprained ankles. 

Growing up we'd sprain and ankle get up and walk it off and be back the next few minutes now guys hurt an ankle and its 3-6 weeks. 

I think the Grant Hill situation is scaring players as well. 

But I'm sick to my stomach now without Gasol. Its just incredible that all of our centers are hurt or have been hurt. 

Hang on to your hat because the Kobe show is gonna be in full effect. 

Maybe he can ride the wave for 40-50 nightly and get us some wins.

Hopefully by miracle of prayer Pau comes back REAL SOON.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

whats makes this worse is how chris paul had a similar injury near the end of the game and looked uneffected.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The One said:


> whats makes this worse is how chris paul had a similar injury near the end of the game and looked uneffected.


For some reasons tall guys in the NBA seem a lot more gimpy when it comes to little tweaks or common injuries compared to the shorter more compact players in the NBA. I guess the old saying may hold some merit, the taller they are, the harder they fall.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit!! WTF!! Our big men are ****ing cursed!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

This is frustrating--so many injuries that its not even funny.

Walton is in and out of the lineup in the beginning of the season. Bynum hurts his knee and misses a good 35 games. Ariza also misses a good 35. Kobe dislocates one of his shooting fingers. And then this happens.

Not only this season, but in the past few seasons, has this happened.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

LamarButler; said:


> This is frustrating--so many injuries that its not even funny.
> 
> Walton is in and out of the lineup in the beginning of the season. Bynum hurts his knee and misses a good 35 games. Ariza also misses a good 35. Kobe dislocates one of his shooting fingers. And then this happens.
> 
> Not only this season, but in the past few seasons, has this happened.


not to mention mihm, who i'm sure we'd all love to have right now (can't believe i just said that).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This ****ing sucks.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

i just saw the injury. not as bad as i thought it was.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm guessing Gasol will be out for the rest of the year, and hopefully can play playoff time. Seems like all our big men miss a large amount of time.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We are one of the most unlucky teams in the league when it comes to injuries. This cements it.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We are one of the most unlucky teams in the league when it comes to injuries. This cements it.


Houston there with you buddy see you guys sunday


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> You know I was thinking the same thing the other day....
> 
> I mean I remember the 80's, watching basketball with my dad. I mean injuries happened, but people played through them. And the seemed so more less common than they do now. I wish I knew what they are doing now to make these guys so injury prone.
> 
> Maybe God hates the Lakers?


you serious?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Eternal said:


> I'm guessing Gasol will be out for the rest of the year, and hopefully can play playoff time. Seems like all our big men miss a large amount of time.


Jesus, glass half empty maybe? It's gonna be awesome after all of this everybody will come back and we will win the championship...so sweet


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He's probably going to be out for at least two weeks. I have a really bad feeling about the rest of this road trip.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

He will miss the rest of the road trip...it's Kobe time

http://my.lakers.com/blogs/2008/03/14/pau-ankle-injury/


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

"Gasol might miss two weeks 
March 14th, 2008 · Post a Comment · posted by KEVIN DING 
NEW ORLEANS — Pau Gasol likened the sprained left ankle he suffered Friday night to one he had in training camp with Memphis — and that one cost him 10-to-14 days, as best as he could recall. Gasol will have diagnostic tests Saturday to determine the level of damage, but count him out for the rest of this rugged trip to Houston, Dallas and Utah, at least. 

“I would be ecstatic if it was only the next three (games),” said Phil Jackson before deciding he preferred the word “happy” to “ecstatic.” 


Gasol said he didn’t see teammate Vladimir Radmanovic’s foot and stepped on it, rolling the ankle in the opening moments of the game. Gasol had been going in for a possible lob pass from Kobe Bryant. Gasol was in a boot and on crutches after the game. 

“I’m not a watcher,” he said to convey his desire to return as soon as possible. “I’m a very active person.”"

http://lakers.freedomblogging.com/2008/03/14/gasol-might-miss-two-weeks/

Well, ****.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> You know I was thinking the same thing the other day....
> 
> I mean I remember the 80's, watching basketball with my dad. I mean injuries happened, but people played through them. And the seemed so more less common than they do now. I wish I knew what they are doing now to make these guys so injury prone.


You are 100% correct. Today's players are pussies.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

What the hell. We have 3 centers out at the same damn time. 

This means Turiaf for over 30 minutes a game and Mmmmm....benga for over 10.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

And that opens up another problem. Who will sub Lamar at the 4? We're looking at some major minues for the trio (Lamar, Turiaf, Mbenga) and I don't like one bit of it. Isn't there a decent D-league center/PF who can defend and rebound a bit available? We are going to get absolutely trashed on the boards. **** **** **** ****. I thought it'd be better when I woke up, but I'm even more bitter.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> And that opens up another problem. Who will sub Lamar at the 4? We're looking at some major minues for the trio (Lamar, Turiaf, Mbenga) and I don't like one bit of it. Isn't there a decent D-league center/PF who can defend and rebound a bit available? We are going to get absolutely trashed on the boards. **** **** **** ****. I thought it'd be better when I woke up, but I'm even more bitter.


Jelani McCoy?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

So ****ing irritating...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

It wouldn't be LA without the drama...don't worry guys, Lakers are making the playoffs. If everyone is healthy then it will be all good and we can try to make a serious run.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Let's just prepare for the worst scenario, that Lakers lose all three of the road trip, and our record would drop to 45-23 and the ranking would drop to the sixth. As long as we get into the playoff and everybody is healthy by then, we could afford having one less home court in every round.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Pau will be out a month. If anything is true we know that the Lakers down play the injuries to their players this season. I have to think Pau won't be back as soon as they are claiming. Terrible news. It's going to be struggle with out our bigs to stay in good playoff position.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

23AJ said:


> Pau will be out a month. If anything is true we know that the Lakers down play the injuries to their players this season. I have to think Pau won't be back as soon as they are claiming. Terrible news. It's going to be struggle with out our bigs to stay in good playoff position.


Uh...wrong. They always said "MINIMUM 8 weeks for Bynum" and they said it was a dislocated knee cap. That doesn't sound like downplaying to me. Pau said 10-14 days while also referencing a past injury that seemed similar to him, I dont know where you got a month from.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I post this last night in the general board.

I twisted my ankle when I was 29. It took me over 3 weeks to get back in court.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on, 23AJ, no way is he missing 1 month over a freaking ankle tweak. As it currently stands he'll miss the entire road trip and that's all we (or anyone else outside of the organization for that matter) knows. I refuse to believe he's so soft that he'd need whole month. 

We seriously could use a break regarding this injuries. It seems that things always turn to the worse, not one player this year has made a quicker recovery than expected... they've either prolonged their rehabilitation (Bynum, Ariza, Mihm) or even aggravated their not-so-serious injuries (Bryant).

This ball club is starting to look like the Emergency Room for ****'s sake.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

As I said before, there is absolutely no use in speculating. If it was a grade 3 sprain to any or all the ligaments (worst case), yes, he could be out for over a month. Even a serious Grade 2 could sideline him for 4 weeks. if it was a mild grade 1, he could be back on the court by next week, though probably with a little pain. But the fact is, none of this can be determained w/o the MRI results, and more importantly, none of us have ANY idea.

Just wait and see, geez.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We either need, 1) a better conditioning program; 2) better sneakers; 3) a better trainer or 4) a witch doctor.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Gasol confirmed today what he said earlier...2wk sprain.

MRI showed that it wasn't anything serious, so it's all good for the long-term. I sympathize with Pau because I sprained my ankle pretty badly last Sunday. A week later, I'm walking around on it but it still hurts a little bit and I definitely shouldn't be running. 

So with a professional staff working on it for a few hrs a day, he'll definitely be back having only missed 2wks.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

So we have this road trip and then the Warriors back to back in that time. I don't know what to think. It could've been worse... but it could've also been better.

Thank goodness the Warriors don't play D and have a center who weighs 210 pounds with his bed. Just kidding, that'll be a tough matchup too.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Gasol confirmed today what he said earlier...2wk sprain.
> 
> MRI showed that it wasn't anything serious, so it's all good for the long-term. I sympathize with Pau because I sprained my ankle pretty badly last Sunday. A week later, I'm walking around on it but it still hurts a little bit and I definitely shouldn't be running.
> 
> So with a professional staff working on it for a few hrs a day, he'll definitely be back having only missed 2wks.


Yeah. And honestly, it's not like they couldnt throw him back in. I'm sure he'd even do it. But with the playoffs around the corner, they probably want him 100 percent and figured why risk it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Great news...I want to hear some good news about Andrew now...somebody find a link to new news about him!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Great news...I want to hear some good news about Andrew now...somebody find a link to new news about him!!


Zombo.com has a new Bynum article up.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Zombo.com has a new Bynum article up.


OMG...smoke a cigarette so we are even in how much of our lives we have wasted of each others :dead:


----------

